

Reborn - josephwegner
http://www.theotveteras.com/reborn/

======
mathattack
I sort of feel I need to dedicate some time to understand this. Not great for
a short attention span morning.

------
darkxanthos
Upvoted just because it's something different.

------
seanp2k2
Not sure if drugs or just art...or possibly both.

------
rajahafify
Weird story. I bet he died or something.

------
beobab
Actually quite entertaining. :)

------
Mamady
What do you smoke, and can I have some?

------
hawleyal
New windows? That's a paddlin.

